# Seeds To The USA.



## scoundrel420 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and was wondering if anyone has succssfully ordered seeds from any of the seed banks and if so which one is the most realiable.



Thanks, Scoundrel420


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 2, 2008)

seed boutique is a good one has been for me....


----------



## scoundrel420 (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you from the US.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 2, 2008)

born and bread right here in the good-old southern usa...


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 2, 2008)

my last order took 2 weeks to get to my mailbox


----------



## scoundrel420 (Jul 2, 2008)

WHat payment method do you use? Do you ship them to a friends house or your house? What "beans" do you get and from what company?

Thanks, Scoundrel420


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 3, 2008)

drchronic.com!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 3, 2008)

*Peak Seeds. :hubba:  *


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 3, 2008)

go to the good doctor, your more than likly to have good results. not to mention the fast and descrete dilevery or the freebies. haha i sound like a damn infomercial. but for real dude hes good.


----------



## Dub_j (Jul 3, 2008)

I forget where i ordered mine, got em ordered to a friends house but i paid with my card, and they came in %$**&&^^%%$$#@@( in about two weeks.

Edited by Smokinmom- please dont divulge the stealth shipping methods the seed banks use.  Thanks.


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 3, 2008)

i ordered mine will be 5 weeks on tuesday from seedboutique.com i emailed them no response 4 days later.... i guess i am out $300. i guess i will give the good doctor a try


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 3, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> i ordered mine will be 5 weeks on tuesday from seedboutique.com i emailed them no response 4 days later.... i guess i am out $300. i guess i will give the good doctor a try


 
Yeah try him, he is a good guy.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> i ordered mine will be 5 weeks on tuesday from seedboutique.com i emailed them no response 4 days later.... i guess i am out $300. i guess i will give the good doctor a try


wow that's the first i've heard of any bad luck with the boutique...never had the pleasure, or pain in your case...sry man


----------



## dragit408 (Jul 4, 2008)

im gona try ordering some seeds next week, going with the doc ive heard some good stuff about them. hopefully everything goes as planned and i get them


----------



## nOob grower (Jul 4, 2008)

Dub_j said:
			
		

> I forget where i ordered mine, got em ordered to a friends house but i paid with my card, and they came in a *********, ************. in about two weeks.



I dont think you wanna be telling others how they come shipped, you never know who is looking on this board.


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 4, 2008)

it does'nt matter if they know or not man.....they are already know it just got mine confiscated they need to step up the way they ship things


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2008)

I'M SMOKEY JOE said:
			
		

> it does'nt matter if they know or not man.....they are already know it just got mine confiscated they need to step up the way they ship things


 
Yes it does matter.  We don't discuss the stealth shipping methods here at MP.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 4, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yes it does matter. We don't discuss the stealth shipping methods here at MP.


 
If I could I would thank you a million times Mom. I have already emailed certain people that they have obviously caught on too the method. However it may not help those of us already "waiting". I say just order from Doc because he has at least realized the rouse is up.


----------

